# missing dog leicester



## jennybean (Jun 3, 2014)

MISSING. LE4 Area. Marley 3 years old. White & ginger dog. Missing since 3/6/14. Last seen in back garden with little one who is now very lost without him .believe he was stolen ...he and little ones are very close. missed alot so any information please contact me or call me on 07745373595,please help find my four legged baby


----------

